# Finding a work sponsor



## Mullarkey

I'm a 25 year old British male who is seeking employment opportunites in the USA as part of my career development. 

From my research, my understanding is that I can only apply for a working VISA for the USA if I have a job offer (sponsor).

Qn 1: Is this the only way to gain a work visa for the USA?

Qn 2: If so, does anyone know how or where I can start looking for companies that are willing to sponsor overseas employees?

Any help will be much appreciated.


Kieran


----------



## synthia

What field are you in? The sponsoring company has to provide some evidence that they cannot fill the job with an American citizen or someone already holding a green card, in addition to spending a fair amount of money and effort to obtain the visa. Therefore, unless you have something special to offer or are in a field where there is a shortage, your chances aren't very good.

Working for a company that has offices in the US and convincing them to transfer you is one way to get a work visa.


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi - and welcome to the forum.

Q 1: Pretty much, yes. Like Synthia said, you can always try getting a transfer within your current job. But any visa you get that way will be tied to that employer/employment. Lose the job - and you lose the visa (and have 30 days to move back home).

Q 2: I've seen websites that offer job listings for those looking for sponsorship, but I'd be wary of them. For starters, they are expensive and no one can guarantee that you'll get a job that way.

The best way to get sponsorship is to work up a dynamite resumé that highlights what skills and experience you have that is lacking (or seriously ununusual) in the US. Then research companies that need those skills. Could be languages for countries where the company wants to expand, could be business experience in a part of the world where the company has ambitions.

It's not a bad idea to target larger companies. Smaller ones don't generally need the exotic skills, and aren't so keen to get into the hassle and expense of "petitioning" for a foreign worker. It's also better to shoot for international companies, as they have more experience with hiring and transferring from overseas.

Job hunting in the US is considered a type of marketing. You have to market yourself - show them why they should sponsor you. And it helps to convince them that you already know lots about the company and what you can do for them.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## ChungyUK

*Working in the US in the near future*

Im in the same situation as Kieran and would like to broaden my horizons and work in the USA or Canada in the near future. But I don't have a clue how to go about it. First of all my specialities lie in the computing/business field and working in a office of some sorts. I understand life would be easier to work in the US if I we're to get a transfer from a company in the UK, but if I can't i'm assuming it would be a lot harder.

Any information on finding work in the US and how to go about it please let me know please 

Steve


----------



## Rachel_Heath

I'd also like to put a warning (based on very personal experience) on just how easy it is to be messed around by the sponsoring company if you decide to go down the H1B route.

I did it in 1997 - 1998 and by the time I finished I ended up earning -$5000 (yes, that's a negative) on promised earnings of $35,000 after they failed to pay me my expenses (9 months of car rental and 6 months of subsidized living expenses), 2 months hotel, a bill that eventually hit me again 5 years later in the form of a debt collection agency and finally incorrect withholding. 

So, the lesson here is tread very carefully and don't give the company an inch... 

Rachel


----------

